# MiniWax Polycrylic



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with this product and aquarium. Using google I'm coming up with half yes, half no... and a few "I don't knows". It does say that it "cannot be re-dissolved by water once cured".

Or any other recommendation of a sealant that I can use on my 3D background that I've painted with Krylon Fusion paint. I've noticed the foam isn't 100% hard in some areas and would like to use a sealant to stiffen it up and also help protect against possible fish nibbling and exposing the foam in those soft parts. Hoping to find something I can pickup at Homedepot/Rona tomorrow as I should have my solenoid next week and hoping to get tank up and running a week from now =)


----------

